

How to Rebuild a Brand: Your Own - avand
http://avandamiri.com/2009/11/22/rebuilding-a-brand-avand.html

======
machrider
I really enjoyed this. I've done the crappy wordpress thing, the redesign
thing, the giving up thing... This post kind of inspired me to go back to my
site and get something simple going again.

